

How to Monetize Apple Watch Apps? - mmudassir
https://medium.com/@mmudassir/how-to-monetize-the-apple-watch-apps-6486f7ed0ace
There are some ways to monetize the Apple Watch App. I think of two ideas, what your thought on it and if you have any other ideas please feel free to chime in!
======
mmudassir
I discuss the two of my ideas to earn money on Apple Watch apps, using some
simple technique.

